# Help with market downloads



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Okay guys, so I flashed CM7.1 build 14.1 last night. After flashing it I had back light issues and was told to try a fresh wipe. I wiped and it fixed my back light, but as soon as I booted up all my app downloads failed. I wiped multiple times, wiped cache and data for the market, rebooted a few times, and nothing. Every time it says the same thing. Does anybody know a fix for this? I miss my apps..


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

You've done everything you should to fix it...

Have you cleared data for the Market app in Applications>Manage? If not, try doing that and rebooting and try again. 
Doubt that will help after all the other data wipes you've done, but can't hurt, and easy to try.

Did you format /system when you re-installed? No way to know if that's related at all, but that's the only step you don't specifically mention in the standard set of "fix-it" steps you followed.


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Redflea said:


> You've done everything you should to fix it...
> 
> Have you cleared data for the Market app in Applications>Manage? If not, try doing that and rebooting and try again.
> Doubt that will help after all the other data wipes you've done, but can't hurt, and easy to try.
> ...


Yep, cleared cache and data for market and download manager. Also formatted system AND sd card. Unmounted sd card , went back to 14.0. Rebooted a few times too. I'm thinking it has something to do with my google account? I've given up


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

I've narrowed it down to my google account. It works when I sign in on my other junk gmail. I need to figure out why my account wont let me download though


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Odd. Haven't heard of an issue like that before...hope you can straighten it out quickly.


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

I got in touch with google. Awaiting a reply. Thank god for titanium and root lol. I know I'm not supposed to use it but I have to


----------



## tb110895 (Jun 12, 2011)

Good news! It fixed itself. Idk why it was doing it, but my guess is it was on Google's end. Got my apps back









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smccloud (Jun 15, 2011)

I can only download one app at a time so if it happens again try that.


----------

